# Best muffler choice for 528i?



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

I have a Racing Dynamics rear apron that has a cutout for exhaust tips but still have the factory muffler. I'm planning to get a sport muffler and want something a little louder than stock but not loud like a Rice rocket. Not too many made for 528i but I am thinking about Supersprint. Any other suggestions?:dunno:


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

How about Eisenmann?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Make sure you eliminate the resonnator when you install the new exhaust.

I looove my SuperSprint:


----------



## mola (Dec 18, 2001)

SoonerE39 said:


> *I have a Racing Dynamics rear apron that has a cutout for exhaust tips but still have the factory muffler. I'm planning to get a sport muffler and want something a little louder than stock but not loud like a Rice rocket. Not too many made for 528i but I am thinking about Supersprint. Any other suggestions?:dunno: *


Dinan sounds nice w/ a 528i.
and could remove the resonator for a little more agressive sound like Jae mentioned.


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

The best sounding exhasut is the ACS. SuperSprint is very nice and Dinan is as well. You will get minimal performance gains so why not pick one that sounds good to you?


----------



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

supersprint or eisenmann.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

What are the downsides of removing the center resonator?

:dunno:


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *What are the downsides of removing the center resonator?
> 
> :dunno: *


Noise, and lots of it. If you install a 3inch straight pipe in place of the resonator it will allow more air out, and make it louder. It gets louder for about 100 miles. My neighbors left me a nasty message, but Fem :rofl:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

REMUS. Remus exhausts are BOLT ON units that replaces the entire exhaust assembly up to the end of the first resonator, so no cutting and welding is required. Installation can be done DIY with jacks, jackstands and a good set of tools.


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *REMUS. Remus exhausts are BOLT ON units that replaces the entire exhaust assembly up to the end of the first resonator, so no cutting and welding is required. Installation can be done DIY with jacks, jackstands and a good set of tools. *


I have yet to find a Remus Exhaust that fits 5 series, E39. If you find one, send me a link please.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

That's because the previous distributor of Remus out here in the U.S. wasn't really actively promoting Remus exhaust. Their Romulus line of sport exhausts has E36, E34, E38, and E39 fitments.

I am going to their new U.S. distributors warehouse in a few weeks, and they're getting something like 1,100 units in...We should be able to find one that fits your car. Will let you know in a few weeks.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I am on the verge of ordering an ACS exhaust (just the muffler). The price is a little frightening! 1150 EUR ... Lets see though. I have already called the distributor for Finland and they have them (surprisingly enough to me) in stock.

I think that I will leave the center resonator as is. 

BTW, I picked up a copy of the German magazine called *BMW Scene * - a complete waste of 5 EUR - and noticed that ACS is selling their "wide oval" exhaust tip as well (bolts on to OE exhaust and is just for looks). I asked about this when I called the distributor. The price: *385 EUR!* Suck me sideways.

Alex Baumann checked with his parts dept. in Hamburg, and it was the same cost. I really wonder if anyone is silly enough to drop cash like that for an exhaust tip! :yikes:


----------



## AHA (Mar 30, 2003)

I have the Dinan exhaust on my 528i and just love the mean growl. Love to set off alarms when I drive in enclosed garages. Check out the picture:


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

I would go with Racing Dynamics exhaust.


----------

